# Did anyone else get this email today?



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am so confused because I was on Version 3.0.9369.1


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes I did and up to date


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

any noticable differences?


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

I received this email too. I sent an email to Amazon flex support to see whats going on.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Me too they are once again confused.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I am so confused because I was on Version 3.0.9369.1


I think it's fake. We don't have instant cash out like Uber so what's the point? Be interested to find out if anyone downloaded the "update" and finds missing cash from their bank account tomorrow after 5pm.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I think it's fake. We don't have instant cash out like Uber so what's the point? Be interested to find out if anyone downloaded the "update" and finds missing cash from their bank account tomorrow after 5pm.


I don't know about it being fake, but they will have to update the app if they plan on following through on Instant Offers for restaurant delivery. You'll have to swipe and say you're available and right now that capability doesn't exist.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I know I'm preaching to the choir, but my goodness is Flex support unhelpful. If this was a fake email, a bunch of drivers are going to be screwed...


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

everyone got it. and once again "support" is more clueless then the movie.....


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

It is not fake. The file in the link is the exact same as the latest version of the app.

They just screwed up as they usually do. They did not provide the actual updated version of the app.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

I got the same email I'm looking at other forums and still can't definitively say at this point if it's real or a scam


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> I got the same email I'm looking at other forums and still can't definitively say at this point if it's real or a scam


I think Flexist is right. The email is real and Amazon screwed up by not sending the actual update...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I know I'm preaching to the choir, but my goodness is Flex support unhelpful. If this was a fake email, a bunch of drivers are going to be screwed...


Er, if it WERE fake then how is support supposed to do anything about it?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Er, if it WERE fake then how is support supposed to do anything about it?


Acknowledge it. That way if you followed directions from the email and downloaded it, you could delete it and go back on to the "real" Flex site and readd the program. How do I know? Cause that's what I did, just to be safe...

...oh and changed my bank account because I'm paranoid like that...


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

Just ignore it. The Flex app is already up-to-date


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow amazon support is the worst...


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Wow amazon support is the worst...


Dadada daaah!


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

IDIOTS!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Got the correction email. I blew it off cause the app checks for updates, so why would they even do that. 

So would you think uber or lyft would send a correction? lmao....


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

a definite lol moment.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Now I get update on the app. Wtf amazon...


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

My app won't open unless I update and it won't update


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Prg909 said:


> My app won't open unless I update and it won't update


Me 2. Damn amazon what is going on here....


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I deleted cache and data then I was able to log back in
Good luck


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Prg909 said:


> I deleted cache and data then I was able to log back in
> Good luck


 I got it. Thank u. You more helpful then Amazon support that's for sure...


----------

